# TIG Welding Basics Overview



## HMF (Sep 28, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;h0oiq7BIT4Q]http://youtu.be/h0oiq7BIT4Q?list=UUqq70AnPkj4-UApS_m_6mPw[/video]


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## alloy (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm looking for a tig now.  This is very helpful.


----------



## GarageGuy (Oct 18, 2014)

Jody's welding videos (weldingtipsandtricks.com) are the best.  He has dozens (maybe hundreds?), and no one has the high quality camera work and explanations that he does.  You can see all the visual details happening in the welding puddle in real time.  If you are trying to learn how to weld... ANY kind of welding... this is where you want to start.  I subscribe and watch every one.

GG


----------



## ranch23 (Nov 21, 2014)

Just ran across this, have watched some others that pale in comparison. I will be watching more of his videos and in fact have already subscribed to his channel.


----------

